# Official Outdoor Decoration Picture Thread 2014



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Very American Gothic with the white siding and the somber black coat and cornstalks. Love it!


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you very much c910andace!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I should not even be looking at this thread because it's making me forget my oath to wait until next weekend. But I'm lovin' your setup!!!


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Spooky scarecrow. Great setup with the cornstalks.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Just wait until you see the rest on Thursday


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

My first one for this year.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a night shot of the scarecrow


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

And here it is folks, most of the yard is set up!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

PVC spider


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

That spider is AWESOME!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

We had GORGOUS weather today so I had to decorate. 
































This is the inside of our porch


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

torturedserenity said:


> PVC spider
> View attachment 218947


I LOVE your spider!!!!!!


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking awesome Kloey74!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I still feel like I have spiderwebs all over me! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my outdoor stuff up today. I'll post some pics, but not much has changed from last years pics. (You can see detailed pics of the stones, lit torches, ect in last years graveyard album.) The only thing different this year, so far, is that we moved Grim up to the front door...the orange lighting shows him off sooo much better, and he will scare the ToTs more there, lol. We also added some lanterns to each side of the porch, added urn pots on the stairs...oh, and different pumpkins and gourds, obviously, lol. We removed a couple things from the front and put them in different areas of the yard, too. We bought two huge pumpkins today that will be for carving...they are on either side of the porch in the garden. I am working on two new taller stones, but they may not be ready for this year as some things came up in the family that put that project on hold. We also want to add some more lighting down in the graves at some point and maybe change up the big front window...again, just couldn't get to it yet. I have a few small things up here and there in the side and back yards, too, but nothing major. (I don't have the torches lit in these pics, either. We save those for the day before Halloween and ToT. I just watered the mums, so just ignore the water on the steps, lol.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking great everyone. I am so behind this year.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Few more pictures


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

We got *most* of our outdoor decorations up this past weekend. Still need to finish the fence, add spiderwebs, and a few ghouls/pumpkins/etc. This is our first Halloween in our neighborhood (new house) and all our neighbors were stopping by last night to take pictures and show their kids!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

My asylum so far:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Ewww on the cut off legs. I bet that gets some second looks.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I forgot how difficult it is to photograph the display at night. Here it is so far. Pretty much all set up for the year (darn budget). I have to finish the webbing on the house. Hoping to add lighting to the roof so you can see the skull monster at night. Also still need to make a cauldron tripod for the witch.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Spent all weekend bringing stuff out from storage and staging in yard. Monday was able to do half day at work and finally started putting stuff out
in the yard. This is what I have so far. I'm wiped !!! Time for dinner and some advil !!!!!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the day care/playground! Always wanted to do one since I live next door to one. How does it go over?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great job, everyone!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Everything looks great! Love the asylum!!

I hope I can get my Nightmare Before Christmas stuff done for my tiny patio this weekend!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

This my current set up, will add as it goes


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are some more pics. About 90% done on props and décor. Working on lighting and sound now (that always take the longest)!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the circus inside my garage:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Last:


----------



## Dave99gst (Sep 14, 2014)

*ok you people are demented....





I love it --*


----------



## Dave99gst (Sep 14, 2014)

*This first guy is 10 feet above my roof hanging from a piece of black pipe mounted to the chimney. He is illuminated via a yellow pin spot light.*














*The one in flannel is a scare crow ( hard to see the face ) I made last year. Her name is Cheryl (crow) ha!*














*Just made this Creep -- his name is Carl ( creepy carl )*














*Im lovingly referring to this as the meth lab..*





















*This is Dr Tony (I dunno why Tony, its just what its always been)*














*You can see some other misc stuff in the background.*


----------



## Dave99gst (Sep 14, 2014)

*Short vid inside the meth lab*


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

kloey74, where did you get those pumpkins if you don't mind me asking? I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!  



kloey74 said:


> View attachment 218998


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> This my current set up, will add as it goes
> View attachment 221868


Your lighting is fantastic! What's your secret? I'm purchasing lighting this weekend for my yard, any suggestions?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

missmandylion said:


> Your lighting is fantastic! What's your secret? I'm purchasing lighting this weekend for my yard, any suggestions?


Wow, thank you! I'm just experimenting with different angles and a combination of blue and green LEDs from Spirit and blue floodlights from Walmart. I have in the yard two blue LEDs and one green LED and 3 blue floodlights from Walmart.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Someday I hope to have the money and front yard size to do these huge, prop filled, lit up displays!! Great stuff, guys. My little graveyard could use some of this awesome stuff.


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi you guys! Well, here's two pics of my making of decorations for my 2014's Haunt Yard.
This year I called it "Manicomio" (Lunatic Asylum in english)...I'm making some bodies bags, signs and morgue fridges doors (in process)














I'm so excited this year, good mood and expectations!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice displays, everyone!
I hope to have a nice, big yard (again) someday


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

harvestmoon said:


> kloey74, where did you get those pumpkins if you don't mind me asking? I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


Thanks. I make them!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Harvestmoon---here's some more I made.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Harvestmoon---here's some more I made.


Kloey74, those turned out great.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! Ironically they've caused me to loathe the smell of modge podge. LOL


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

love those pumpkins


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

gemmy is cheaper through homedepot online 15 verses 27 for led lights


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

omg Kloey! Do you have a tutorial or video showing how you made those pumpkins? They are perfectly creepy!!


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

love to see a tutorial too, here's some pics I took tonight of my yard


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also love to see a tutorial of these! They are great!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow Kloey!! You should be proud, lol .... very cool!!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Have my yard pretty well done except for a couple life size figures and our own pumpkins (yet to get and carve). Really trying to improve my lighting this year, so far I like the results.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Started setting up our yard today! Still have to put most of the characters out - learned last year to wait on those due to Oct winds!







Our new skeleton bearers







Noodles the spider is also new!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have a lot..due to damages but...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kelloween I love how you have your covered porch/ car port (whichever it is) decorated.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> We had GORGOUS weather today so I had to decorate.
> View attachment 218995
> View attachment 218996
> 
> ...


The girls and I drove by yesterday afternoon to see your display. They loved it as did I . Great job again this year Kloey


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I will take pics tomorrow night, as put lot more props, if the weather lets me...


----------



## Deals Home Haunt (Oct 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/WxW9Er4Xi2s

Night yard 2014


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a couple shots-- still finishing up. The outdoor theme is "Welcome to the Farm". Crow Woman is on the second story deck railing. I need some light-colored zip ties for the ankles, but with the wind we get, I didn't dare leave it unsecured until I get some. Still finishing up pumpkin trellis and scarecrow.








Corn shock, tight shot of "head"-- has hands, needs lighting.








Crow woman at night








American Gothic couple-- The woman still needs a white collar and cameo brooch. She also has a hair-net holding her bun wig in place. I'll do touch up at the last minute. There's rain predicted for tomorrow night.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Our outdoor decor*

Pretty limited as to what we can put out as we live in the country and the wind just wreaks havoc most days.We also get zero traffic and no trick or treaters .  Why do I do this again????? lol! 














]


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Daytime shots


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Just a couple shots-- still finishing up. The outdoor theme is "Welcome to the Farm". Crow Woman is on the second story deck railing. I need some light-colored zip ties for the ankles, but with the wind we get, I didn't dare leave it unsecured until I get some. Still finishing up pumpkin trellis and scarecrow.
> View attachment 225379
> 
> 
> ...



ok i love this


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Just a couple shots-- still finishing up. The outdoor theme is "Welcome to the Farm". Crow Woman is on the second story deck railing. I need some light-colored zip ties for the ankles, but with the wind we get, I didn't dare leave it unsecured until I get some. Still finishing up pumpkin trellis and scarecrow.
> View attachment 225379
> 
> 
> ...


omg. love it all!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

oojen - fantastic props and execution. Well done. Lighting is perfect.

purple ferrets - I love all your traditional halloween elements and lighting. Eerie but fun too. Those pic are fab.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok ....let me close my jaw.....WOW!!! That skull wall -love it.



Boone6666 said:


> love to see a tutorial too, here's some pics I took tonight of my yard


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

http://vid1377.photobucket.com/albu...obile Uploads/20141031_201939_zpshciiv3zb.mp4


Here is a video clip.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

some of my fav shot of the year...


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Our yard 2014 and so many ideas for next year. Now to only have time to get things done.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I already posted Crow Woman (I did get less noticeable ties for her), the corn shock monster, and the American Gothic couple (I got her a lenticular "cameo"). Some more from the Welcome to the Farm theme:
There was a big trellis with some green rope "vines", wired foam plant support "tendrils", creepy pumpkins and a few gourds.
This guy had a pile of bones underneath where he hung.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Such fantastic haunts!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oops, my apologies-- Her Royal Highness didn't belong in there. I got the wrong picture, but it's kind of involved to remove photos so I'll leave it.
It was supposed to be this shot:









And a scarecrow, with a burlap-covered foam head with the jaw adjusted, elder arms and hands , taxidermy eyes









Lit at night:









Every window had lighted Jack O'Lanterns for most of the Halloween season, but several of them were removed for the sake of inside decorating during our party

Venetian Victoria on the deck, pale green light. I had the reinforced support post attached loosely to a deck rail so she could move just a little in the wind. It was an excellent effect!








The yard:


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I guess my favorite one this year was this one


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't put out all my tombstones but it was still okay. For once we didn't get 40mhr winds. It was a beautiful sunny day and then a chilly evening. I wasn't sure I was going to put out my cemetery because the town was encouraging kids to go to the hall and not door to door because of all the cougar and bear sightings but we ended up getting about 90+ kids. My camera isn't working properly so a friend came to take some pictures for me.

My Shakespeare tombstone is unfinished but I stuck it in the yard anyway. It will be finished eventually.








I forgot to put the gravediggers boots on. Maybe next year. 
















I dropped the skull in front of the tombstone while setting up the yard and I was tired so I thought...oh well...and then I stuck a stray arm in the ground beside it and you wouldn't believe how many "oh cool" comments I got on the silly thing that was there pretty much by accident. I was like "seriously?, seriously?".  Oh well...the kids liked it.








I took my basket of treats and strolled around the yard. Next year lighting will have to be a priority. No time or money this year to do it.








It was really slow this year and while I was outside waiting for the kids I was thinking about not decorating next year. I didn't get as many kids but the ones I did get sure seemed to enjoy the yard and the deck this year more than any other year and I felt better about it. I am still thinking about whether I will decorate the deck though. I feel tired so easily now and it is so much work but I do love my witches den. I may just do the yard next year. I guess I will have to wait and see. This year turned out good as far as the responses from TOTs so we will see. Next year I will probably be raring to go again.
Marie


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Papa Emeritus said:


>


 This is the first costume I have seen for Papa Emeritus from Ghost , great job . The poor kid in the video "I don't want to go in there !
" . Creepy atmosphere , well done .


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Great Job Everyone! This my first year trying projection mapping on the house.. I have 2012 vs 2014 attached (hopefully I can attach.. Not sure if I have met the limit of replies):


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

theundeadofnight said:


> This is the first costume I have seen for Papa Emeritus from Ghost , great job . The poor kid in the video "I don't want to go in there !
> " . Creepy atmosphere , well done .


Nice. Wow, great job on the Papa costume as well. I know that there is another post regarding the topic, but did you get any comments from parents that it was "inappropriate or demonic"?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

theundeadofnight said:


> This is the first costume I have seen for Papa Emeritus from Ghost , great job . The poor kid in the video "I don't want to go in there !
> " . Creepy atmosphere , well done .


Great pic...I wouldnt go in there either.


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks theundeadofnight and spiney99 for the positive feedback. I was a tad concerned I might get a comment or question from parents on my costume and/or setup but no one brought it up in a negative fashion. Lots of kids went in the garage to have their own photo op moment as well as lots of parent selfies with me included. Since I've been doing my setup for a few years now, the community is aware of our haunt so all in all everyone has a blast and I've never had one negative comment about being inappropriate.


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks matrixmom as well. I like your pirate haunt. I might do pirates one day we'll see.


----------

